# Stallion Management Research



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Done!!


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

CatResearchStudent said:


> Hi All
> I am a research student based in the UK, currently conducting research into stallion management across the globe. I would really appreciate if any of you that work with breeding stallions could take 5mins out of your day to complete a short questionnaire.
> Please use the following link
> Stallion Management Research Survey
> ...


Question 5: When housed the stallions can...
our stallions are never housed. Which is it? 

Question 7: When turned out stallions can... 
... breed the mares or, in the off season, entertain each other - not sure what to answer here?


----------



## CatResearchStudent (Feb 11, 2013)

Apologies for the late reply, this is really interesting to hear. Do your stallions run in herd type situations? and is this all year round? What influenced you to choose this management route?


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

CatResearchStudent said:


> Apologies for the late reply, this is really interesting to hear. Do your stallions run in herd type situations? and is this all year round? What influenced you to choose this management route?


"What influenced us" - sorry, but somehow I had to laugh about that one. We raise beef cattle, the ranch has several thausand acres, why not use the land rather than picking up horse manure in a barn? The foals learn social life and where to put their feet, the stallions are happy and content, content enough to pasture them together during he off-breeding-season. Needless to say: during breeding season each stallion has his own herd and there is more than one fence between the pastures of different mare bands.


----------

